
Show HN: Culori – a general-purpose color library for JavaScript - danburzo
https://github.com/Evercoder/culori
======
danburzo
I’ve recently re-started work on this library after a half-year hiatus —
fixing a few bugs and adding more extensive documentation. I’m quite happy
with most of the features, but I’m not convinced it’s ready for the first
stable release. I have some concerns that the interpolation section is a bit
overwrought, but I haven’t found a better way to combine the interpolation
method (linear, basis spline, natural spline etc.) and how to interpret values
(simple numeric values vs. hues vs. alpha values).

In either case, I’d love if you gave it a spin and let me know your thoughts
on the functionality, API, and how the docs read in general. Another pair of
eyes would be very helpful at this point!

